# Toronto noob looking for people



## mashadi (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey folks, just signed up for this. somehow...i found this site right after my band broke.. ..strange. Is there anyone in the Toronto area interested in forming a band willing to play metal in the likes of (Arch Enemy, In Flames, Nightwish, Lacuna Coil, Epica, Dream Theater etc) ? Ofcourse i dont want to sound exactly like them, but yknow...use similar elements....am i wasting my time posting such stuff here ? sorry if i did, if not please someone contact me if interested. The drummer form the previous band and i are really trying to get things going, guitar players, bassists, vocalists, keyboard players (male/female) whatever, anything works. 
[email protected]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mashadi said:


> Hey folks, just signed up for this. somehow...i found this site right after my band broke.. ..strange. Is there anyone in the Toronto area interested in forming a band willing to play metal in the likes of (Arch Enemy, In Flames, Nightwish, Lacuna Coil, Epica, Dream Theater etc) ? Ofcourse i dont want to sound exactly like them, but yknow...use similar elements....am i wasting my time posting such stuff here ? sorry if i did, if not please someone contact me if interested. The drummer form the previous band and i are really trying to get things going, guitar players, bassists, vocalists, keyboard players (male/female) whatever, anything works.
> [email protected]


You are posting in the right spot mashadi... we are gaining members daily. Hopefully someone is looking. Keep checking in and with some luck you will be rocking again soon


----------

